# Trail cam pics.



## bobk

Don’t have much for bucks this year on the cameras.Way too many coyote pictures. Let’s see some pictures.


----------



## crappiedude

We don't even have our cameras out yet. We set a few (4) out the last weekend of gun season in December and some POS stole one before ML season in Jan. We pulled the other 3 during ML season. We were going to leave them out all year but decided the frustration wasn't worth it.
We should get the out around Labor Day sometime.


----------



## bobk

Hopefully you don’t lose any cameras this year. I have the same issue on the back side of my place so I don’t hang any cameras there. Sad what some people do.


----------



## Monark22

Hit lister


----------



## Farmhand

View attachment 273167




























Here’s a few from this weekend


----------



## jmyers8

This guys been hanging around quite a bit. Just can't get him looming at the camera straight on to see what all he's got going on.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catch




----------



## starcraft36

Here are a couple nice bucks we have been tracking.......


----------



## starcraft36

starcraft36 said:


> Here are a couple nice bucks we have been tracking.......


Forgot pictures 






















View attachment 273279


----------



## sherman51

Monark22 said:


> Hit lister


I would trade my eye teeth for a chance to hunt that big boy. but my teeth has been gone for a long time now. guess i'll just hunt public land here in Indiana, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection

Not too big in comparison to those shown....









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcher

Southeast Ohio!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

Three nice ones together!









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

My target buck, ole boy


----------



## bobk

Marcher said:


> Southeast Ohio!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Marcher said:


> Southeast Ohio!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d let him walk. Walk right over to my place!


----------



## Lundy

Awesome deer! A couple that are once in a life time


----------



## Fishballz

Wow, allot of you guys have some true giants to hunt this year!! I hope I get too some harvest pics of those big boys!!

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monark22

A few up and comers and nice shooter heavy 8.


----------



## bobk

Not a big buck but the first pics I’ve ever had of bobcats. This feeder is right behind the house. Has the wife worried about our pets now. Could be why I saw no poults this year.


----------



## Muddy

We need a bobcat season. I've passed on several during bow season. We get pictures of them from time to time. Think about how many coyotes are out there, but how often do you see them or get pictures of them. Usually not very many given their abundance. As many bobcats as people are seeing and getting photos of, there is a fair amount of them.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 275099
> View attachment 275101
> Not a big buck but the first pics I’ve ever had of bobcats. This feeder is right behind the house. Has the wife worried about our pets now. Could be why I saw no poults this year.


My old neighbor on Harsh Rd has been sending me bobcat pics from his property for the last 2-3 yrs. As the crow flies, not far from you at all bobk.

Hey bobk, what did you make the legs out of for your feeder?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> My old neighbor on Harsh Rd has been sending me bobcat pics from his property for the last 2-3 yrs. As the crow flies, not far from you at all bobk.
> 
> Hey bobk, what did you make the legs out of for your feeder?


That’s not very far from me. 

The legs are 2” steel pipe. I placed the stove pipe on each leg to help with the worthless corn robbing **** that climb the legs.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s not very far from me.
> 
> The legs are 2” steel pipe. I placed the stove pipe on each leg to help with the worthless corn robbing **** that climb the legs.


Thanks!
Looks to be up there a bit. Which I like. Is it difficult to fill?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Thanks!
> Looks to be up there a bit. Which I like. Is it difficult to fill?


20 years ago it wasn’t difficult to fill. Lol. It’s not too bad. I stand in the back of the kubota now. I used to stand on the seat of my 4 wheeler. 
I empty the bags into 5 gallon buckets. Much easier on me to fill out of buckets than the bag.


----------



## Muddy

View attachment 275201
Here's a couple pictures of a 10 pointer hanging around our property. I found his shed last March while planting trees. I think that he shrunk this year.


----------



## DLarrick

Not the studs that some have been showing but a cool pic.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

I like-cool pics with the sun going down.


----------



## TheKing




----------



## miked913

One of my cameras I just found this weekend while checking others and apparently I left it there since turkey season but it got a nice Noble Co bear and bobcat.





































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Congrat's on a great set !


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Monark22 said:


> A few up and comers and nice shooter heavy 8.


You got some great genetics in those bucks! Lord knows in a year or 2 what kind of freaks they'll turn into!


----------



## TheKing

Same buck in 10 days elapsed time?


----------



## DLarrick

Getting about that time boys.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monark22

2 1/2 yr old. Love to see this guy in 2 years. Hope he slides through seasons without harm.


----------



## TomC

Best I've got on camera so far. Most of the bucks in my area don't show up for another month


----------



## JRBASSER

The best I have on camera so far. A few small 6 and 4 points also. Only getting pics of this guy late at night in an area I usually save until late October / November. Anything I can do to see him during daytime or just hope and pray for him to be cruising the area in the rut? Theres tons of white and red oak acorns in the area around my tree and where this pic was taken also.


----------



## miked913

JRBASSER said:


> The best I have on camera so far. A few small 6 and 4 points also. Only getting pics of this guy late at night in an area I usually save until late October / November. Anything I can do to see him during daytime or just hope and pray for him to be cruising the area in the rut? Theres tons of white and red oak acorns in the area around my tree and where this pic was taken also.


Nothing you can do, don't check camera too often and wait to hunt him til every thing is right. Good luck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Been a tough year for us with the trail cams this year. We tried a few new spots for the cameras but beside a few does and small bucks we don't have much to show for it.

We finally got a few pics, it can only get better.
















We keep looking for a buck we've seen the last 2 years we call "Spike". We think he had 14 points last year, I hope he made it.
The seasons early and time is on our side for now.


----------



## DLarrick

Not much daytime buck movement but a cool pic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

Here's my target


----------



## M R DUCKS

TomC-***** are happy


----------



## TomC

I can say the coins have disappeared, only have a few out there now. Cant complain thou theres no pressure in the woods I hunt so I'm happy for that


----------



## bobk




----------



## Scum_Frog

jeeeeeeeeesh Bob!!!!! Towers is huggeeee! I'll be down this wknd


----------



## Carpn

Holy cow! What a frame on that sucker


----------



## bobk

Scum_Frog said:


> jeeeeeeeeesh Bob!!!!! Towers is huggeeee! I'll be down this wknd


He’s a brute. I’ve watched him for 2 years as a heck of 6pt just waiting on him to blow up. I passed on him last year twice. I just knew if I waited he would be better. Here’s another guy I wasn’t going to post pics of but what the heck.

I should add the pics are over the minerals from Chris.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Thats awesome Bob! I told you guys his stuff works man!!!! His new stuff and attractant sprays are just as good they are incredible!


----------



## ToadJunky10

Scum_Frog said:


> Thats awesome Bob! I told you guys his stuff works man!!!! His new stuff and attractant sprays are just as good they are incredible!


Scum_Frog, can ya give me a link to what you're talking about, and who?!? Thanks!!


----------



## KCBfalcon58

This oddball came through the other night


----------



## Scum_Frog

KCB thats a cool looking deer and would be an awesome mount on the wall!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Its been pretty cool watching them fatten up for the rut through your guys pics! Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## sherman51

you guys sure have some brutes walking around. sure wish you'all good luck and good hunting this season. I hunt public land and never seen any deer with those kind of racks.
sherman


----------



## MagicMarker

sherman51 said:


> you guys sure have some brutes walking around. sure wish you'all good luck and good hunting this season. I hunt public land and never seen any deer with those kind of racks.
> sherman


 here's one from my son and mine's farm we bought this year


----------



## sherman51

MagicMarker said:


> here's one from my son and mine's farm we bought this year


I wise you all the luck needed to bring him down. if I had property that held deer like that I'd go back to gun hunting so I would have a better chance at getting him. he is a hoss.
sherman


----------



## miked913

Shot a deer we called Yellow this morning (he has very unique yellow colored rack). Quite a bit of history with him couple years of pics 1 shed from last year. 5 year old buck came in trailing a doe there was a 2nd buck but after an angry snort wheeze the smaller buck took off like he was shot out of a cannon, the doe ended up at 18 yds with the buck right behind her. The last thing I remembered was wow look how much bigger he is than that doe! It all happened super fast and all worked out. He was on my top 5 hit list, clean 8 point right at 140". Now on to these fall walleye's if the stupid lake will just cooperate! Good luck all






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

Nice deer ..... congratulations 

Waiter, I'll have what he's having ...lol


----------



## $diesel$

starcraft36 said:


> Forgot pictures
> 
> View attachment 273273
> View attachment 273275
> View attachment 273277
> View attachment 273279
> View attachment 273281


Wow, all appear to be shooters. Congrats on some great propery and don't forget to show any pics when you kill one.


----------



## $diesel$

bobk said:


> View attachment 280327
> View attachment 280329
> View attachment 280331


What a deer. I hope that sasquatch i see in your first pic don't get'm before you do, bro.


----------



## TomC

I pulled my ad card today and had a 1000 pics from this week. Theres been parties at my feeder every night. Looks like alot of deer made it thru so far. Got some right at time in morning and right at end


----------



## TomC

I pulled my ad card today and had a 1000 pics from this week. Theres been parties at my feeder every night. Looks like alot of deer made it thru so far. Got some right at time in morning and right at end


----------



## eyecatchum2

Couple from my cameras.


----------



## SelfTaught

Well after a few years of no trail cameras and my buck tag still in pocket I went out last week and got a bag of corn and a camera on sale for $35 and decided to put it out and see what I have on my property after gun season.... much to my surprise the biggest I’ve seen around is still living and got some pics of him! Also a lot of younger bucks I saw during bow season still have made it too. Guess it’s time to keep the corn out and keep hunting hard.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

^^^ that deer in the daylight pics is very killable. Get em.


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> ^^^ that deer in the daylight pics is very killable. Get em.


No doubt. It's all about the belly now for them. The colder it gets the easier they are to pattern.


----------



## juggerman

Holmes county camera























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

Beauty of a buck, selftaught. Thats the ways to think, stay at it and be positive and i believe you will kill that critter.


----------



## starcraft36

Here are a couple good looking deer, they look pretty similar, but the one is from Ashtabula county and the other is from Hocking county....
View attachment 285493


----------



## $diesel$

Wow, 36, couple o real studs. Envy you spots, Cuz.


----------



## juggerman

$diesel$ said:


> Wow, 36, couple o real studs. Envy you spots, Cuz.


Definite nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Here's a couple more from our place


----------



## juggerman

Another new brute....Can't wait till next season... He made it past gun season ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## killingtime

Caught a quick picture of this young fella this evening driving past a farm I hunt. He’s got potential to be a good one in the future. He came out Saturday evening into a cornfield I was hunting. Got a couple others around the same farm that are bigger. Hopefully they all make it the rest of year.


----------



## slimdaddy45

I got a feeder out but no camera on it yet which camera's are good that's on the cheap side I did see a real big buck laying in a field a 1/8 mile from my house the other day like to see if he visits my feeder or not


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## jetboatbass

Got my first camera


----------



## MagicMarker

This one is still walking


----------



## starcraft36

A lot of buck activity this month around the food.....


----------



## MagicMarker

Couple more from this morning


----------



## 1more

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 290525
> View attachment 290527
> Couple more from this morning


That 1st pic is a stud! He’s gotta 22”
Outside spread.


----------



## Beepum19




----------



## Beepum19

We got one more tag for either of these guys. I think the wounded one died once it got cold after muzzleloader. He’s been missing


----------



## Beepum19




----------



## Beepum19

The neighbor ended up getting him opening day of muzzleloader.


----------



## jaybird71

Thanks for sharing here are couple we got on the trail cam.
Couple fighting I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## starcraft36

Looks like the big boy will survive another year (pics from last couple days), try and get on him again next year.....


----------



## jaybird71

starcraft36 said:


> Looks like the big boy will survive another year (pics from last couple days), try and get on him again next year.....
> View attachment 291441
> View attachment 291443
> View attachment 291445


Still have this weekend


----------



## mmtchell

got it Monday .... it could not outrun a car ... only broke back leg ,,,,


----------

